# Turbonetics has a sale going



## MIAPLAYA (May 19, 2009)

eTurbochargers.com 25% Off Labor Day Sale


August 13, 2009


Beginning Thursday August 13th Turbonetics will be offering a huge 25% off discount when shopping at our on-line store Turbonetics - Home. 


Enter the coupon code "wynn" (lower case only) at checkout to receive incredible savings. The sale will be available until September 7th at midnight so take advantage of this end of summer deal.


If you have any questions about any of the Turbonetics products, please make sure to call us at 805-581-0333 or feel free to email us at [email protected] to receive additional information. All orders must be placed online at Turbonetics - Home - no phone orders. Promotion may be modified or terminated at any time.


Again make sure to use discount code "wynn" at checkout to get the 25% off MSRP savings. Also make sure to check out the "Clearance" section at the store to see if you can take advantage of any great deals on overstock and opened items. There are some big savings to be had on turbos and intercoolers as well as other accessory items. Good shopping!


----------

